# Help with concrete block idea for kennel floor



## Nick Logan (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok so first off I need to say I've only helped build decks in the past. I do not have any idea what I'm doing when it comes to this project but I want to give it a shot. Winter is coming fast.


Now with that said this is my plan:

My kennel is 8 long by 5 feet wide. The ground is very flat.

I want to put my blocks in with a slight slope for run off. I want to use some sort of troth that filters the water and pee into a drain that is connected to a dog septic tank. (read large plastic trash can in the ground)



Do I need a layer of sand and rock under my blocks?


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

You will have to have a bed of some kind for the blocks. I don't care for blocks myself because of the unsanitary nature. But I do also understand that its the best that can be done under certain circumstances.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Nick Logan said:


> Do I need a layer of sand and rock under my blocks?


They sell a very small graded stone to use under blocks that gives a more stable base than sand. Sand will work however. I can't think of the name of the gravel, but it's very fine and it's for laying block on top. You spread it, pack it, then you set the stone. After you set the stone you place the gravel on top, like you would be grouting. sweep the stone to fill in the cracks between the blocks. 

DFrost


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

I've never deliberately sloped patio blocks. I have had it happened after stuff settled. 

Here's a pretty good rundown of putting a block patio in. 

http://www.hildebrand-construction.com/doityourself/pavers.htm


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

if you build a frame with landscape timbers or railroad ties you can fill that in with gravel or limestone sweepings and top with your blocks and it helps keep your stones from shifting and drains well. I just left a trough and filled it with gravel at the front. For one dog and a small run you probably don't need the septic feature if you are diligent about picking up waste and rinsing.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

My only cautionary tale with the use of landscaping timbers near dogs is that many of these timbers have creosote and trace arsenic preservatives. Can cause itching issues, potentially cancer, and some pretty bad immune issues. 

So if you decide to go landscaping timber make sure you're using alcohol treated timber. You can usually pick up this kind of timber from Farmer's supply shops and a few lumber yards.


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

Brian Anderson said:


> You will have to have a bed of some kind for the blocks. I don't care for blocks myself because of the unsanitary nature. But I do also understand that its the best that can be done under certain circumstances.


Worse than cement? Can the blocks be treated with water shedding stuff or is that hazardous?

Here's what I used for my kennel floor: http://gravel-lok.blogspot.com/2011/10/gravel-lok-is-going-to-dogs.html

So far it has worked out great. Waiting to see how it makes it through the winter.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Peta Het said:


> Worse than cement? Can the blocks be treated with water shedding stuff or is that hazardous?
> 
> Here's what I used for my kennel floor: http://gravel-lok.blogspot.com/2011/10/gravel-lok-is-going-to-dogs.html
> 
> So far it has worked out great. Waiting to see how it makes it through the winter.


Are you also Techie dog or another that has done this? I am still debating it. Right now waiting for the leaves to finish falling before doing anything then it may be a warm spell we try it. In the meanwhile I may just do a road gravel base.


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, Nancy, that's mine. Road gravel as in pavement?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

As in granite crusher run


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

I thought you were worried about the dogs eating the rocks?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have seen it happen. Don't want to hijack the thread. I liked the idea of concrete pavers until I figured the cost would be considerably higher than stabilized gravel. It is, however, a more portable option for a temporary fix. for 5x8 the OP could get a wheelbarrow and make their own concrete. My area is much bigger.

My bigger concern is digging because I have one that has actually dug up my foundation drain and a drain my rain gutters.


----------

